# Elephant Rock preview ride this Saturday



## ahaid (Apr 2, 2007)

There's a E-Rock preview ride in Castle Rock this Saturday (5/9). They're doing a 50 mile route. I live north of Denver but I'm thinking of riding it just to get some new scenery. Anyone else wanna join?

http://www.meetup.com/Denver-and-Fro...ndar/10335214/


----------

